# South Africian want to move to Australia



## scrooge (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi All 

I am currenly from south africa my girlfriend and I want to move permanently to Australia. Where do we start I have looked at the cost of living their which is much better than South Africa. Through which agents can we go regarding jobs do we look for agents in South Africa or their?
For the visas will we need to have a certain amount of money in our bank accounts or is that not applicable because we not going for a holiday?
What will be the easiest way of getting a visa?

Then last question we looking at going to Brisbane or Melbourne which one is more for outdoors etc. And where can I go for jetski? 

Thanks alot


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome scrooge, 

Take a look at the useful websites post. That has links to Australia visas as well as other things. Some visa may require money and others don't depending on the points that you have. I don't think there is an easy way to get into Australia permanently - it took us 2 years to get out visa! 

If you are going to talk to agents then there are a couple on this forum and you can find others online, just make sure that they are qualified (I think it's MIA and MARA that they need to have). 

I know one South African who has moved out here in the last year and she wouldn't agree with the cost of living. Australia is quite expensive (and I'm from the UK) and also the exchange rate was not favourable when she moved out here. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scrooge (Jan 3, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Welcome scrooge,
> 
> Take a look at the useful websites post. That has links to Australia visas as well as other things. Some visa may require money and others don't depending on the points that you have. I don't think there is an easy way to get into Australia permanently - it took us 2 years to get out visa!
> 
> ...


Hi Karen

Thanks for the reply. Yes I agree about the cost of living the Australian dollar is stronger etc but if you look at the salaries you get in Australia monthly you can buy a house support a whole family with only one person working. I have read on a avg family of four they spend about $4587.00 a month on everything, not sure how true that is. If you look at South Africa your avg salary here is about R15000.00 a month a house cost over a miljion rand so your monthly payment is about R11000.00 that leaves you with R4000.00 which only petrol cost about R2000.00 a month. so that is why people are homeless or just renting and making other people rich. 

Can someone also tell me where I can read up more regarding a sponsorship visa and a skilled visa?

Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Scrooge, 

Did you check out the immigration website in the useful website post? That is the Aussie government website on the various visas. Otherwise do a search for migration agents in google and they can have some useful websites too. 

I'm not sure how true that is about one person working. I guess it depends on where you are in the country and what you do. We're in a fairly rural area and I've been surprised at how many people have two jobs. $4500 seems an awful lot to be spending a month even with 2 children! But again it depends on where you are since the largest expense is usually still the mortgage. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scrooge (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi 

What is the avg. salary in Australia for an IT person?
I have found a angency in south africa who will help us with the visas lot of forms tho.
We are planning to move to brisbane which place is more relaxing and close to the brisbane river and see? Deagon, New farm or Wynnum

thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

scrooge said:


> What is the avg. salary in Australia for an IT person?
> thanks


Hi Scrooge, 

Check out JobServe Homepage or SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and they should give you ideas about salaries in your profession, in your chosen location.

Regards,
Karen


----------

